# Time to get organized



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know about y'all, but my tool box is a mess. I couldn't stand it any longer.

Today I started making some tool organizers for a few of the drawers. I have three made and in place. I still have to assemble several more. I am a happy camper so far.

I don't throw much away. I still have most of the Craftsman tool set I bought in 1967 so I could work on my new Chevelle.

Here are some pics from today. I am trying to use up some of the extra plywood left over from the kitchen cabinet projects this past year.

I used 1/2 inch prefinished birch plywood for for the tray sides and back and 1/4 inch for the bottom. Simple rabbets made it easy to assemble with glue and staples. I turned the good side inward so it could bee seen and admired! :lol:

This turned out to be a very easy project.

The Sketchup drawing is just a simple overview of the project. I could tell quickly that I would be changing the spacing of the dadoes to better suit the stop blocks when cutting the dadoes.

Here is a summary of the workflow.

1) Rip pieces for the sides and backs double width (to be ripped in two pieces later). I set my table saw to rip the plywood with just a little extra to allow for the saw kerf.

2) Rout 1/4 x 1/4 along both sides of all pieces. Rout all four edges of the fronts/backs. I used the router table for this operation.

3) Set up two blades on the table saw with a thick shim to create a dado for the 1/4 inch plywood.

4) Set up a stop block. Use the dado set up to cut a 1/2 inch rabbet on each end of the fronts/backs.

5) Set up stop blocks and cross cut dadoes in the sides, fronts and backs.

6) Remove dado setup and return to single blade operation.

7) Rip all pieces to 2 inches wide. Note: Be sure you mark both pieces on one end so you don't get them backward during assembly. That would be ugly. 

8) Assemble sides and fronts/backs with glue and staples.

9) Cut bottoms from 1/4 inch plywood.

10) Glue and staple bottom into bottom rabbet of the tray.

11) Trim the existing rubber pad to fit the new tray and install in drawer.

12) Rip and cut 1/4 inch plywood for the dividers.

Note: I have enough dadoes to allow for some rearranging as time goes on. 

This ain't rocket science or fine woodworking, but dang it looks good to me. And best of all, I can find my tools.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't you wish you had your Chevelle now? I had a '66 Corvette. Now I could sell it and pay off my house. :cray:
Good system for organizing your tools. I use an old secretary/bookcase with plastic bins for tools.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, Mike. I'll send you the dimensions to my Kennedy box...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a 67 Corvette. That is one I wish I had kept. I did keep my first car a 1936 Ford. Made a street rod and kept it for over 50 years. Sold it last fall.


----------



## bluewood (Nov 26, 2013)

My first new car was a 64 Chevelle SS with a 283, but it came in with 327 flags. Had lot of fun with it.
I'll also send you the dimensions of my Kennedy...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

good idea, Mike. I can see using that in several places.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I should do that too. Good idea. Just have to put er on the list, and find the time.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well that's a great idea Mike . I sure like the outcome . If you thought your tools were disorganized before you came up with this solution , I'd hate to post a pic of my tool box lol


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike ~ Very timely. I just bought a spanking new tool cabinet and will need to follow your example. In my case, I will most likely store a ton of assorted bolts, screws, nuts, fasteners, etc. Just curious ... how many storage trays did you build?

Thanks for sharing.

Bob


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

*Great Idea*

What a great idea. So simple, but I never thought about it as a solution to my metal tool box to put woodworking tools in instead of building wooden drawer units.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks one and all. This is the General tool box sold by Harbor Freight. I have had it a couple of years. I have my tools along with anything else that needed a home at the time. The large drawer at the top is full of all sorts of miscellaneous stuff too big for the other drawers. The drawer slides are smooth under a heavy load. I like it.

I have two drawers for screwdrivers and the dividers really helped there also. I will post more pictures later.

Next up is the drawer with all of the pliers in it. They get hung up when I try to open it. 

Bob, looks like I have enough cut stock to make seven trays. since the weather has been too bad to work on projects that require the use of my outdoor spray booth  , I am trying to use up my cutoffs and de-clutter the work area.

Stay tuned. There is more to come.
Mike


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Wish I had your motivation Mike,been intending to do something like that for,well years
Not only organizes but is friendly to the tools


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Don't you wish you had your Chevelle now? I had a '66 Corvette. Now I could sell it and pay off my house. :cray:
> Good system for organizing your tools. I use an old secretary/bookcase with plastic bins for tools.


I had a '66 Corvette also, John, with the removable hard top. What were we thinking when we got rid of 'em?  It was the fastest car I've ever owned, although I did get the chance to do several hundred highway miles in a Ferrari once. In that car you end up cruising at about 100 mph while thinking you're going 65. It was a sad story actually. The Ferrari was seized for being illegally imported and ultimately shredded when the owner wasn't willing to re-export it. :fie:

+1 on Mike's system. A great idea.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

al m said:


> Wish I had your motivation Mike,been intending to do something like that for,well years


Yup , the energizer bunny has nothing on Mike !


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I am through for now. Today, I built several more trays and got them in the drawers.

I am really happy. I found stuff that was lost! And why do I have all of those 1/2 inch drive ratchets and extensions?  And where is my 1/4 inch ratchet? UGH!

I now have two drawers containing pliers instead of one that was cramped and hung up every time I opened it. :dance3: I did have to use part of that drawer for the nut drivers. There wasn't enough room in the other drawers.

One drawer for Phillips screwdrivers and one for flat. The wrenches have been separated so standard are in the big drawer and metric are in the smaller one.

The drawer with the ratchets and sockets is a bear...and heavy! I need a second drawer so I can separate the standard and metric sockets. That would help also.

I think I will take a nap and see what tomorrow brings. 

I may not be finished with the tray making stuff. I still have stock to build more. 

And then there is my niece. She wants a ******* margarita machine!  A friend of ours has one. They work. Note: Use new parts! :lol:

If you don't know what that is google it. Lots of versions.

Here is what she wants. :lol:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBm04npLu6I

Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Mike I have to say I'm really impressed . Love the before and after pics . Especially the after


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

*Another organizing possibility*

Recently received an email about the"11th Finger", a push stick by FastCap. Somehow I ended up on their site and am intrigued by the story of the company. 

They have this unique foam material that looks like a great idea to organize tool drawers (and a lot more). I think they call it Kaizen? My drawers look just like the "before" pictures in this post and I'm not sure just how many wrenches, etc. you can work into the foam, but I think I am going to get a few slabs of it and see what happens. 

Doesn't seem too expensive and when you look at those pictures of plywood and all the cutting, the foam may be feasible.


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

Red Stick said:


> Recently received an email about the"11th Finger", a push stick by FastCap. Somehow I ended up on their site and am intrigued by the story of the company.
> 
> They have this unique foam material that looks like a great idea to organize tool drawers (and a lot more). I think they call it Kaizen? My drawers look just like the "before" pictures in this post and I'm not sure just how many wrenches, etc. you can work into the foam, but I think I am going to get a few slabs of it and see what happens.
> 
> Doesn't seem too expensive and when you look at those pictures of plywood and all the cutting, the foam may be feasible.


The foam is alright if you are happy with eight wrenches in a drawer.I would need a dozen toolboxes to do it that way


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great ideas and job Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Red Stick said:


> Doesn't seem too expensive and when you look at those pictures of plywood and all the cutting, the foam may be feasible.


That was the fun part. :dance3:

Now I don't have as much plywood left with nothing to do with it. I managed to fit it into those drawers. :lol:


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Web Shepherd said:


> Mike ~ Very timely. I just bought a spanking new tool cabinet and will need to follow your example. In my case, I will most likely store a ton of assorted bolts, screws, nuts, fasteners, etc. Just curious ... how many storage trays did you build?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bob


I built the Hardware Storage Cabinet featured in Woodsmith magazine a while back, modified to suit my requirements. Turned out to be one of the better projects I've done for the shop - I used to spend so much time looking for the package or box of screws that I needed, and knew were around somewhere, and then giving up and going and buying another package - only to find the package I was looking for the next day and winding up with two partial packages of the same item Now I have hardware sorted by size and type and easy to find in the plastic hanging bins arranged in the drawers. The only problem is that it's looking like I need another cabinet as I'm running out of room.

Tom


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> I built the Hardware Storage Cabinet featured in Woodsmith magazine a while back, modified to suit my requirements. Turned out to be one of the better projects I've done for the shop - I used to spend so much time looking for the package or box of screws that I needed, and knew were around somewhere, and then giving up and going and buying another package - only to find the package I was looking for the next day and winding up with two partial packages of the same item Now I have hardware sorted by size and type and easy to find in the plastic hanging bins arranged in the drawers. The only problem is that it's looking like I need another cabinet as I'm running out of room.
> 
> Tom


Been there, done that many times. :sad:
Post a picture if you have one.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Been there, done that many times. :sad:
> Post a picture if you have one.


Just made enough posts so that I can post photos so here goes...............

Photo #1 shows the finished cabinet in place. There's a block foundation that comes up about 13" along the edge of the building so I just set the back edge of the cabinet on top of the sill and put legs on the front corners. Eventually I'll make a cabinet that sits on the floor and slides underneath these cabinets - more storage and reduce the need to sweep sawdust form underneath.
Photo #2 shows one of the drawers with the plastic hanging bins in place and some hardware in them.
Photo #3 shows the drawer construction; there's quite a bit of weight in some of them so I used 1/2 Baltic birch for the side and bottoms, cut a 1/4" dado in the sides and a 1/4" rabbet along the edges. Corners are joined with pocket screws.
Photo #4 shows hanging the drawers in the case.
Photo #5 shows some "bulk" hardware storage on shelves. The bins in the drawers worked out so well that I bought a case of longer bins and used them to replace my collection of coffee cans. Much easier to find a specific item, with the added plus that it reduced the needed space and freed up a shelf for another use.

Storage in the shop is a much-needed and on-going project.

Tom


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.
I was looking at storage stuff at the HD today.


----------

